# Project .22



## TJay (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a project .22.  Looks like at some time some sort of corrosive material got on the barrel and in the barrel right around the muzzle.  It is pretty bad.  the .22 is a Remmy 552 speedmaster and I know they haven't made them in a while, I wonder if barrels are still available for them?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

Why not cut & crown it?


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 11, 2012)

tube feed. probably not a option to cut and crown unless the rust is just at the tip then may be a option . you could take it to a gunsmith and have him duracoat the gun in a flat black i think, when they do this they take the metal down to the white. that may remove most of the problem. just a idea tho.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 11, 2012)

Call Remington, they just might have one. Numrich had them but are showing "sold out".

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=4309


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Id probly cut and crown also.  As to the mag tube,  its not even close to the muzzle I dont think.  Seems like they had pretty long barrels.


----------

